# trying to get SSH working



## mrhobbeys (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm not sure what I am doing wrong cause I am (to be honest) not sure what I am doing. I have tried following some instructions I have found to get SSH working on my FreeBSD after I broke KDE but I just can't get a connection from my windows laptop using putty. I use SSH on a Linux laptop I just don't understand why I can't get it working for FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm guessing you're trying to login as root directly. This is turned off as a security precaution.

Login with a regular user account and use su(1) or sudo(8) to become root.


----------

